# FREE-Bike.



## dan_bo (15 May 2012)

Daytime working hours pickup only from Wythenshawe MCR (near the hospital) nice mixte frame- bike pulled out of the skip last night. Will be up for 1 week only then will be chucked back in the skip. PM me for details-dished out at my discretion.


----------



## uphillstruggler (15 May 2012)

Nice gesture.

wish i was in your neck of the woods in the next week, i would have taken it off your hands for my daughter.

good luck


----------



## robgul (15 May 2012)

... on a point of order, that's not a mixte (they have the tube (or more usually two thing tubes) from the headset to the rear wheel axle - a stronger design than the conventional step-through as pictured) ... but looks good for a free!

Rob


----------



## dan_bo (15 May 2012)

I felt better calling it a 'Mixte' rather than a 'birds' bike'.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 May 2012)

I like your 'sky and clouds' carpet!


----------



## dan_bo (15 May 2012)

That's the shagged-soon to be epoxied-workshop floor.


----------



## e-rider (15 May 2012)

odd looking mixte - where's the other sloping top tube?


----------



## dan_bo (15 May 2012)

Look- it's a free frigging bike. if you want it, kewl. if you don't, please overlook my mixing up of different types of sodding bike frames.


----------



## dan_bo (15 May 2012)

You could say i got mixte up. If you could be arsed.


----------



## DCLane (15 May 2012)

It's a Pammunia (?) County and if it was nearer I'd find use for it. Sadly I'm too far ...

However, good on you for rescuing it ... whatever it is.


----------



## fossyant (15 May 2012)

Some reet fussy barstewards.

If I had room, and a wife that would not kill me for getting another bike (still not recovered from the bashing I got for getting my son another bike) I'd take it with a flash. Looks very smart. Would be super for popping to the shop, then going for that strava section on it just past Woodley Precinct.


----------



## dan_bo (15 May 2012)

Indeed it is a lovely bike in pretty good nick- although the tyres would need pumping up before you got your head down on it foss. Why doncha tell the missus it's for her?


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 May 2012)

I'll take it dan_bo, it'll make a nice project for Mrs S 

[EDIT] just read that back, it'll be my project to do for Mrs S, not a project for Mrs S to do


----------



## dan_bo (15 May 2012)

Gone- to the bloke from bolton. cheers Smokey.


----------



## fossyant (15 May 2012)

Nice one. Really don't need another, and this saved some strife. Can't chuck a bike like that.


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2012)

i was getting all mixted up for a while


----------



## dan_bo (16 May 2012)

biggs682 said:


> i was getting all mixted up for a while


 
Oy! that's my gag!


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 May 2012)

Cheers dan_bo. Tyres appear to be holding air, 3 speed seems to work, loving the gold bling paintwork 

I'm going to enjoy having a fettle with this


----------



## potsy (16 May 2012)

What kind of warranty did he give you?


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 May 2012)

potsy said:


> What kind of warranty did he give you?


12 months or to the end the street, whichever comes first


----------



## DCLane (16 May 2012)

Do you know what the daft thing is now then?


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 May 2012)

DCLane said:


> Do you know what the daft thing is now then?


Nope, none the wiser. I've had a quick Google of Pannonia bikes but all I'm finding are motorbikes. Any info welcome but I'll have a proper mooch when I've got more time.


----------



## DCLane (16 May 2012)

Bit of useless info:

Hungarian, probably linked to/same as the motorcycle company: http://oldroads.com/tool_dispb.asp

That's if the logo is the same as the one on here: http://cybermotorcycle.com/euro/brands/pannonia.htm


----------



## potsy (16 May 2012)

Dan you should have kept it, you need something for the next 'fixed friendly' ride of Fossy's, can't have you walking half of it again


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 May 2012)

DCLane said:


> Bit of useless info:
> 
> Hungarian, probably linked to/same as the motorcycle company: http://oldroads.com/tool_dispb.asp
> 
> That's if the logo is the same as the one on here: http://cybermotorcycle.com/euro/brands/pannonia.htm


Nothing's useless at this stage. It's definitely Hungarian, I deduced that much from the 'Made in Hungary' decal on the headtube.

I've left the bike at work for now and can't quite picture the head badge in my mind. I'll take some pics and spend some time trying to figure things out over the weekend. Cheers DC


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 May 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Nothing's useless at this stage. It's definitely Hungarian, I deduced that much from the 'Made in Hungary' decal on the headtube.
> 
> I've left the bike at work for now and can't quite picture the head badge in my mind. I'll take some pics and spend some time trying to figure things out over the weekend. Cheers DC


 
English BB then


----------



## dave2041 (14 Jun 2012)

If you get bored of it, give me a PM, (i'm @ moses gate) cheers!


----------

